# Samsung 25R charging issues



## Snape of Vape (4/2/16)

I'm having some issues with one of my Samsung batteries, voltage is 3.72, I put it in the charger, blinks for a short while and then goes to all the lights lit (fully charged)

Take it out, still same voltage.

Has anyone experienced anything similar? 
Battery hasn't been charged through a device before and I haven't had any other issues with it, it's probably a year old.


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/2/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm having some issues with one of my Samsung batteries, voltage is 3.72, I put it in the charger, blinks for a short while and then goes to all the lights lit (fully charged)
> 
> Take it out, still same voltage.
> 
> ...


First thing to do is make sure your contacts are clean, on the battery and charger. My i2 did that to one battery. Brasso'ed up the battey terminals and it was fine.

It could also be that the battery has failed. Manufacturers claim 300 cycles. If you charged it every day for a year you exceeded the minimum cycle failure rate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (6/2/16)

Seems like the battery is charging fine on the second slot, only the 1st one that it immediately goes to full charged...


----------



## Genosmate (6/2/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> I'm having some issues with one of my Samsung batteries, voltage is 3.72, I put it in the charger, blinks for a short while and then goes to all the lights lit (fully charged)
> 
> Take it out, still same voltage.
> 
> ...



Yes it happens to me occasionally,sometimes with those same batteries.
In my case its the charger (I use an i4) and I find that if I take out the battery and place it back or just wriggle it around in situ it seems to start the charging cycle properly.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/2/16)

Snape of Vape said:


> Seems like the battery is charging fine on the second slot, only the 1st one that it immediately goes to full charged...





Genosmate said:


> Yes it happens to me occasionally,sometimes with those same batteries.
> In my case its the charger (I use an i4) and I find that if I take out the battery and place it back or just wriggle it around in situ it seems to start the charging cycle properly.


Both those cases sound like dirty contacts on the charger or a dry joint in the charger and its not "reading" the battery properly. Again I would suggest polishing up the contacts with a bit of brasso on an earbud and monitoring from there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (8/2/16)

@Gazzacpt I'll def clean it a bit yes.
The strange thing to me was that just this 1 battery doesn't work on the first slot, other batteries work in that slot, and also this battery charges in other slots.

Thanks for the feedback though

Reactions: Like 1


----------

